# Help me Find it please!!



## turbofish (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi everyone! I need some help. When I was in highschool, I owned a 68 lemans. I had it painted a dark silver and it had a black vinal top. I also installed a chevy 350 with way to big of a cam. It had flowmaster mufflers and a big stall, so you could really hear it coming. I graduated in 2001 and sold it at around that time so that i could by something that got better gas milage,(it got about 5 mpg!). I went to college about 100 miles away. I have now graduated and would love to find it and try to buy it back. I am on this site because the man that bought it from me said that he was going to make it a GTO clone. I live in Oklahoma city and he was from here as well. If anybody has any information about the possible wareabouts of this car or if anybody knows different ways to search for a car, any and all help would be greatly appreciated. I have visited the tag agency and have called the DMV, and both say that without the V.I.N. they couldnot find it and even if I had the V.I.N they could not tell me the owners information due to privacy laws. Once again any and all help would be much apprecaited.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

PM sent.


----------

